# Any info on Sayulita "water problem"?



## Prince Sho (Jan 11, 2017)

Have heard sewage is causing swimmers and surfers to get very sick. Is this an ongoing issue? Is there a proposed solution? And are other areas up and down the coast effected? and to what extent!?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Try here or just look around .... I saw no mention of it

Forums - Sayulita Mexico Forum


----------



## Prince Sho (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks sparks but I don't see any info on that forum. It's all over trip advisor with multiple complaints. I would rather get more detailed info from residents tho. 

It's also worth noting that "Sayulita Life" is a real estate company; too much negative talk on its forum would be in conflict of interest  

But anyway.. Would really love to see and hear some local news on this sewage issue they are having. It's obviously happening but nothing current online I can find to further investigate the matter it seems.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

The sewage treatment plant in Sayulita is not run properly. According to a friend here who had a visitor who monitors sewage treatment plants up north, and who took a tour of the facility in Sayulita when he was here, the plant is fine, they just aren't using it properly. People with no proper training, and trying to cut costs by skipping important steps. 
The dirtiness of the ocean on the main beach is constantly commented on and constantly debunked by those who profit from tourism. I've lived in Sayulita for 15 years and do not go in the water on the main beach. Los Muertos beach, a short walk from the south end of the Sayulita beach is much nicer and cleaner.


----------



## Prince Sho (Jan 11, 2017)

So is there a real problem? Are people actually getting sick from swimming in the water there? 

I have visited twice and never got sick. I frequently eat at shady street vendors, swim and even have drank tap water in Mexico so wondering what all the fuss about Sayulita water on trip advisor is about??


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

If in doubt, don't go in the water. Very common that Sewage ends up in the water. Most often unnoticed or unreported.
Hawaii's biggest city has sewage releases every year it seems when big rains swell the sewage ways. Also cases of deadly flesh eating bacteria that kill or leave serious necrosis based deformation. Most people have immunity to it because it is a bug that lives in humans but can get out of control if it gets under the skin.
Manhattan Hudson or East river always smells like sewage because it is just too much sewage. 
Rio D'Janerio Brazil was the talk of it during Olympics last year.
No sewage in the water is the rare exception. The levels of Coliform that some people live well by in their water, is high. Ganges river is still a favorite bath and mouth wash location for millions. And they jusy watch the sewage and cadaver float by.


----------

